

Fewer Americans Need TVs, But Only Because More Need Flat Screen TVs - Shakattack
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/20/americans-need-tv/

======
Shakattack
What caught my eye was how high Landline phones are. Cellphones don't have
perfect reception, but I barely use landlines anymore. It's also interesting
how low cable and satellite TV are, don't think that would be as low if it
weren't for Hulu and online streaming.

~~~
harshpotatoes
There are still businesses that require landlines, sommetimes loans. Even a
job I applied to required a landline to reach me on (a summer job before I
graduated from college). Granted it's getting rarer, but it still happens.
Landlines are sort of a proof of address.

